# О заказе инструмента на фабрике в Италии



## Andrew T. (1 Авг 2022)

Здравствуйте, коллеги.

Собираюсь совершить вояж в Кастельфидардо и заказать готово-выборный аккордеон. Прошу поделиться вашим опытом, а именно: как лучше выстраивать коммуникацию с производителем, на что особо обратить внимание при заказе (какие детали чаще всего упускают), как торговаться, контроль заказа и т.д. Был, мягко говоря, удивлён, когда в этой теме прочитал, что Скандалли изначально поставили не то, что заказывали. У меня, конечно, такой особой спецификации в заказе не будет, но подобное отношение топового бренда расстраивает.

В декабре прошлого года ездил, так сказать, на разведку в Кастельфидардо. К сожалению, из-за небольшого форс-мажора не успел посетить на фабрики Пиджини и Бугари. Но получилось зайти в гости к Скандалли. Попробовал разные инструменты, мило пообщались, дали мне цены и сроки.
И тут вот какой *интересный* момент - мне говорят, что вот тебе цена со скидкой, но если платишь наличкой, то отдадим без НДС (*т.е. еще на 20% меньше*). Я на всякий случай переспросил, что имеют ввиду под "наличкой". Да, именно оплату бумажными деньгами. Я, безусловно, за экономию, но как представил, что мне нужно везти с собой минимум 10 тыщ. евриков купюрами по 50 (большего номинала сейчас не ходит), то стало как-то нехорошо  У кого-нибудь из вас был подобный опыт?)

Предварительно нацелен на Bugari 289/ARS (основной инструмент А. Поелуева) или ZeroSette B.29 (ЗероСетте сейчас делают на фабрике Бугари). Если у вас есть опыт работы с фабрикой Бугари, буду признателен, если поделитесь опытом.

Спасибо!


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (2 Авг 2022)

Andrew T. написал(а):


> то стало как-то нехорошо


Так русо туристо всегда ходили с пачками евро крупными купюрами, вот итальянцы и привыкли к этому. В общем там тоже любят чёрный нал и двойную бухгалтерию.


----------



## Andrew T. (2 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Так русо туристо всегда ходили с пачками евро крупными купюрами, вот итальянцы и привыкли к этому. В общем там тоже любят чёрный нал и двойную бухгалтерию.


В принципе, я и не против, но, учитывая стоимость инструмента, а также начитавшись разных историй (например, как людей просто кидали), то хотелось бы лишний раз перестраховаться. Если бы товар, как говорится, стоял на полке. то одно дело, но ведь заказ придется несколько месяцев ждать.


----------



## vev (2 Авг 2022)

Andrew T., 

Все там нормально. Никто не кидает. Люди просто пытаются оптимизировать расходы свои и Ваши.


----------



## globus (2 Авг 2022)

Итальянцы мастера на мотороллерах пачки денег выхватывать и улепётывать))


----------



## Andrew T. (3 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Andrew T.,
> 
> Все там нормально. Никто не кидает. Люди просто пытаются оптимизировать расходы свои и Ваши.


Я тоже думаю, что если заказывать у ведущей троицы, то опасаться нечего. Но я читал, кажись, на accordionists.info, как у человека из Виньони взяли деньги, а потом просто исчезли.


----------



## vev (3 Авг 2022)

Andrew T., 
Ну, я не фанат "троицы". Заказывал у Брандони и у Виктории. Всегда без проблем


----------



## Andrew T. (3 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Andrew T.,
> Ну, я не фанат "троицы".


Играете на Super L и не фанат?


----------



## vev (3 Авг 2022)

Andrew T., 
ой насколько устаревший данные.... Да, Super IV Extreme есть среди прочих, но не фанат... И Брандони и тем более Вика, делают троицу


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (3 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> И Брандони и тем более Вика, делают троицу


Ну вообще звук на любителя, поэтому все аккордеоны разные. А к своему привыкаешь и на другом так сразу и не скажешь лучше он или нет. Ибо каждый хорош по своему.


----------

